# Opinions please



## Pompeychav (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi guys and gals,hoping someone can answer a question for me,I bought a 15 month old rainbow a few months back now,little tyrion,he was clipped back to the bare minimum,and could barely get a foot of the ground,his flight feathers are gradually growing back,but he doest seem to be able to gain flight and I'm worried if he'll ever be able to fly,my TUCO tries to entice him to fly with him all the time but he just doesn't seem to get it.opinions would be very welcoming,thanks mark,england


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish I could help you with this. I never clipped my birds' feathers. I'll wait for the experts of this forum to answer to you, ok?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hopefully in time as all his flight feathers grow back and he gets more strength in his wing muscles he'll be able to gain height and distance with his flight. 
Unfortunately, there is no guarantee since we don't know if his wings were damaged by being clipped too much initially.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He is young, so as Deb said, as long as his feather's grow back in properly, I bet he will fly fine eventually. I would do everything you can to encourage flight to help his wing muscles, even if he isn't getting much height he is working the muscles...


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Assuming that he's hand tame and millet driven, try getting him to fly to 
a cloth covered chair (like a computer chair). Put him on the chair..put a few pieces of millet on the chair...have him step up on your hand and then turn him around and nudge him back onto the chair, which he'll probably fly a little to the chair. Also assuming that only his primaries ((8 flight feathers on the wing tips) had been clipped, he won't be able to fly much until they grow in. Steve was clipped (primaries) when I got him and I used this method to start flying after regrowing these.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you have a hallway you could help train him in? If he is food motivated, wait until doing this when he is at his hungriest - early morning is great. Make sure all doors are closed, so it's just the one, safe area to do this in.

Have someone down the other end of the hallway with a bit of millet. You have it too. Launch him in the air and have them calling the bird, showing them the food. Of course, he has to have *some* flight feathers so he can fly. It will help build those muscles of his up. The bonuses are that he will tame down really well, bond with you and also build up fitness.

It's how I got my "Mista" (the fattyboomsticks of budgies at the time! :laugh: ) to slim down. He ended up loving the "game", which we still play from time to time.

Good luck!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

My kakariki had the same problem when we got him and i worried for ages that he might never be able to fly. The vet advised us that not all birds that have had their wings clipped regain full flight ability but thankfully Noah can fly beautifully now. It took AGES for his feathers to grow evenly though but he was determined to do it and he constantly flapped his wings trying to take off. 
When he eventually started he was extremely unsteady and flew at an angle/slant but over time he got better at it and he's fine now.


----------



## Pompeychav (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry I've not replied sooner guys,thank you so much for your input,it is massivley appreciated,hopefully tyrion will be fine,he has come on a lot since I've got him,also my other little budge Tuco,who's 6 months old now is starting to make different flight patterns (hence) down low and fast,so I guess they learn flying techniques all the time,thanks again


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

You can help him strengthen his flight muscles by moving your hand with him on it up and down to get him to flap. Not all birds are going to go along with that, just as not all young birds do that thing where they cling to the branch and flap like crazy to the same degree. Some actually enjoy playing at flappies, others will hang on with feet and beak and clamp their wings to their bodies, but if he does go along with it, it's pretty effective training.


----------

